# My loot!



## Jcookgurl (Mar 28, 2017)

Since I'm new here I feel compelled to share photos of my knives and knife bag (made by the super talented Steve Goodson)...check em out, looking forward to hearing what you think! I also have a takeda custom handled gyuto on its way, as well as a kono petty
I picked up today and two knives I got off the forum from a nice member. 'Missing here are my Marko knives, as I'm still waiting on those to be shipped! So, more photos to follow in the future! 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/e8bc64


----------



## khashy (Mar 28, 2017)

This is really good going. Fir me the Turkish ones stand out. You'll definitely have to write a review at some point.

I'm also getting convinced that I need a kotetsu and a TF :cool2:


----------



## daveb (Mar 28, 2017)

"Waiting for Marko to be shipped" Heard.:angel2:


----------

